# Comm lathe setup



## jferland4 (Jul 13, 2002)

I just got a hudy comm lathe with ball bearing guides, and a diamond bit. I cant this thing to give a good cut if my life depended on it. I read the directions and tried to set it up but I just cant get it. Does anyone have any helpful hints to get this thing setup. It seems like it almost serates the comm sometimes, and everyother time its just a ruff finish.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be a few things. A chipped cutting tip, cutting edge not located on the center line, armature spinning the wrong way, armature spinning too fast or a bad bearing. If you can your best bet would be to do away with the bearing guides and get the v-block guides.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Are you sure the drive motor is turning the arm in the correct direction? The face of the comm should always turn UP at the front as it approaches the bit...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Also make sure you have the bit installed correctly,someone else was having trouble and discovered he had the bit in upside down.


----------



## jferland4 (Jul 13, 2002)

It is a brand new Hudy lathe with a brand new diamond bit. This isnt my first lathe so all the basics are correct, that is why I am SOOOOO confused. Is the a way you can measure the bits hieght in relation to the comm center point.

Thanks for all your input


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I would suggest geting a real good magifier like a jewelers magnifier and inspect that "NEW" Diamomd Bit for a chip. I would throw in a cheap carbide bit and see how it cut's in comparison.They may have dropped that bit before you ever received it.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Slider is right,maybe a defective "new" bit,also how small is the comm on your motor,it may be getting to that point of no return if you know what I mean.There is a way to measure to the center of the comm,measure the diameter of the arm and divide that in half,this should be the center point of the whole arm,You can then just measure and adjust the bit height from there.There may be an easier or better way but it's how I do it.


----------



## jferland4 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah im gonna give it to my dad so he can take it too his work and look at it under a microscope.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

are you using a Sharpie marker, or WD40 to lube the comm when you are cutting? almost sounds like you are cutting dry. also the hudy motor cuts a little to fast for me. i put on a different 12volt motor on mine that turns slower.
you might want to try and slow the motor down somehow.


----------

